# Happy Birthday Scroll Girl!!!!



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope I don't embarrass you to much by starting a thread wishing you a Happy Birthday Sheila (AKA Scrollgirl). I figured as much work as you have put in around here with your lessons and inspiration…. Well, you deserve some lime light.

So in saying that….... Happy Birthday!










Hope you have a great day!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHEILA !*

another apple for you today

enjoy


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Are we gonna have cake???

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Happy B-Day Sheila… I'll just have to raise a Guinness in your honor later. Have a gr8 day, with many more to follow


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Happy birthday to a beautiful lady with a wonderful hobby and the ability to share and inspire others to
participate in it. I have been enjoying your blogs for quite a while now. Thank you for all your sharing and
may you have many more happy years.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy B day Where's the kool aid??


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Birthday Girl!


----------



## measure2x (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday from a newbie scroll sawer-- your online lessons certainly helped me realize that the scroll saw is not just a smaller bandsaw-it is a great tool…...if used properly…

Best wishes,
Terry
Hanwell, NB


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

HAPPPYYYYYYY BIRRRRRTHDAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!!! I'll hang out in my birthday suit today just for you! haha have a good one


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*H A P P Y 
B I R T H D A Y !!

Have a great one!
*


----------



## JimF (May 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## jbschutz (Jan 12, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Sheila*…..keep the sawdust flying.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Sheila!
May you have a wonderful year and many more birthdays.
LJs is fortunate to have you as a member.
Ellen


----------



## RonWoods (Aug 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday from me too. wish you get even wiser with the years added upon you.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Sheila*, happy birthday and I hope that you have many more to come (well, you don't have to count them you know?). You entertain us and teach us as well. Thanks for being a special Lumberjock.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Birthdays are like boogers, the more you have the harder it gets to breathe!


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Happy birthday! Hope you enjoy your day!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

count me on the list to a very happy birthday to you Sheila 

have a great one 
Dennis


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!! ))


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sheila, have a wonderful 50th and many, many more to come!
It is so wonderful having you on LJ's and checking out your daily blog and all of your lessons….
Thank you so much !


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Holey Moley!!!! Thanks everyone!  I just saw this! You are all awesome! You sure know how to make a girl feel loved!!! It has been a great time since I have come here to LJ's and I have made many, MANY friends who fill my life with love and creativity and happiness every single day! I love you all and thank you for all you add to MY life too! ((((( GROUP HUG !)))))))

Time for me to go off and eat a poor lobster who gave the ultimate sacrifice for my birthday dinner! THANK YOU!

 Sheila


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR SHIELA,
Happy Birthday to YOU!!!!!!!

(they only let me sing in blogs) Happy Birthday , Shiela!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Sheila
I think everyone loves you, that is because you are special.

Happy Birthday young Lady.

All the Best
Arlin


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Cake?? did someone say Cake???


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

nom nom nom … cake …. happy bday sheila!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Happy birthday!
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

I added one also 
http://lumberjocks.com/huntter2022/blog/24944


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday Sheila!!
Hope you have a Great Day and Year!!


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hap Hap Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## KoryK (Jan 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thank you again so much, everyone! You all made my day even more special!

Sheila


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

Happy birthday to a dedicated blogger who doesn't hesitate to share her wisdom or techniques!


----------

